Ask HN: What do you use for to-do lists and note taking at work? - benraskin92
======
oldsj
Currently Doom Emacs with org-mode [1]. I’m still very much a beginner but
loving that it’s plain text but also so powerful with org-mode. I sync to
beorg [2] on my phone with Nextcloud which keep all my todos in plain txt but
gives nice iOS integration.

I have Nextcloud configured with a versioned and encrypted S3 bucket as the
data store so everything’s “private”, constantly backed, up and synced.

[1] [https://youtu.be/DxygfqLrFSU](https://youtu.be/DxygfqLrFSU) [2]
[https://beorgapp.com](https://beorgapp.com)

------
e_scape
I use notepad on windows and on Linux text editor. It is fast and simple. It's
really easy to use during meetings and it's extremely fast which is important
for me. When task is finished I just delete the rows I don't need anymore.

I use one line for one task. If I need to write subtasks or some points I use
tabs under that task. For different days I use visual separators like ---- or
===.

Example:

===Today===

First task

Second task

    
    
        More info about task
        Subtasks 1
        Subtasks 2
    

===Tommorow===

First task

Second task

------
tanin
I use Sublime to edit text files and auto-sync to GitHub using my in-house go
app ([https://github.com/tanin47/git-notes](https://github.com/tanin47/git-
notes)).

The text files contain both notes and to-dos.

I like that this setting feels that my notes will live forever.

------
rammy1234
Vim with auto save plugin. Always open and insert your todos for the day.
Revisit and do some house keeping push them tomorrow and add few more.

